# What's this Technique Called?



## SlySniper (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello,

I was messing around with my camera one day and I found out how to make everything in your picture look red-ish.

It only work when your near an object, get close to it and put your middle or index finger on the flash and turn the flash on and when you take the picture, it turns out red.

Here are some examples : http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=307840#post307840
All of those used that technique I just explained.

Has this technique( if it even is one) already been mentioned?)

Thanks!


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like you're using a man-made filter to me.  And as mentioned in your other thread, you might be causing a bit of camera shake by laying your fingers on your flash, causing them to come out too soft. 

If you like the effect, you could purchase some inexpensive colored gelatin filters and play around with your flash or your lens for various effects - and, with nothing touching the camera when you make the exposure, you might get sharper images you really like.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool, thanks for clearing that up.  

Do you recomend a brand of gelatin filters or does it really matter?  And how much is one?

THANKS!:thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Oct 17, 2005)

you could use those see through plastic folders  they come in just about every color


----------



## jadin (Oct 18, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> you could use those see through plastic folders  they come in just about every color



That's exactly what I used to make mine.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 18, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> you could use those see through plastic folders  they come in just about every color


 
Hmm...great idea!:thumbup: :thumbup: 

THANKS!:hug::


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 18, 2005)

I've never heard of anyone using their own living tissues as a flash filter before.  You may be the first one.   

This guy turned his mouth into a pinhole camera.

http://www.pinholephotography.org/Mouth1 Blank mouth.htm


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd just call it sticking your finger over the flash.

If you want a fancy term for it, maybe you can make one up, like Fingerflashing©  

I've taken some shots by doing the same thing as you did, but they never turned out as red as your shots.


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 18, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I've never heard of anyone using their own living tissues as a flash filter before.  You may be the first one.
> 
> This guy turned his mouth into a pinhole camera.
> 
> http://www.pinholephotography.org/Mouth1 Blank mouth.htm



Those shots are awesome! What an interesting -- yet disturbing -- idea!


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I've never heard of anyone using their own living tissues as a flash filter before. You may be the first one.
> 
> This guy turned his mouth into a pinhole camera.
> 
> http://www.pinholephotography.org/Mouth1%20Blank%20mouth.htm


 What a nutter!! Those were great!  I laughed all the way through that - it isn't every day you see images framed by teeth.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 19, 2005)

Those pictures are really interesting.  He has really bad teeth though!


----------

